# Mastiff 4-stroke petrol engine



## RF78 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello,
Has anyone the book from Leon Mason: Building a 4-stroke petrol engine the Mastiff, for sale.
 I know i can buy it from Hemmingway,but maybe it,s collecting dust on your bookshelf, i need the plans to complete an engine that is made for 60 %, but the plans didn.t came with it. 
Greetings


----------



## XD351 (Nov 9, 2018)

I got mine off ebay and it is an engine i will start building in the near future , it is not an easy book to find especially here in Australia . You could also take a look at the model engineer back issues as i think len did a write up series on this engine , you would have to purchase a digital subscription to get access to the archives though .


----------



## RF78 (Nov 9, 2018)

Oke thanks for your replay


----------



## morane86 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello, I have the book for sale. Im living in Belgium and it’s possible to send.He is in good condition and no missing pages. If you are interessed, contact me in my mail box. Best regards. Robert.
[email protected]


RF78 said:


> Oke thanks for your replay


----------



## RF78 (Nov 28, 2018)

Hallo,
Thank you for your offer, but i already bought the book.
Best regards,
Robert


----------



## Swisswack (Dec 15, 2018)

morane86 said:


> Hello, I have the book for sale. Im living in Belgium and it’s possible to send.He is in good condition and no missing pages. If you are interessed, contact me in my mail box. Best regards. Robert.
> [email protected]


Are the plans metric or inch? Do you still sale the book. i'm interested. I live in Belgium to. Best regards.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Dec 15, 2018)

Swisswack..

The Mastiff engine is made in inches measure. In fact it's not difficult to use measure tools in inches after you has learned to read inches after 10 minutes.  

https://www.usi.edu/science/engineering/machasst/meastool/readvern.htm

https://www.stefanelli.eng.br/en/virtual-vernier-caliper-fractional-inch-reading-simulator/


----------



## Swisswack (Dec 16, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> Swisswack..
> 
> The Mastiff engine is made in inches measure. In fact it's not difficult to use measure tools in inches after you has learned to read inches after 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, I will give it a try. I will look for a tread converting table as well, because I have lots of metric screws o. Stock.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Dec 16, 2018)

Swisswack said:


> Thanks for the help, I will give it a try. I will look for a tread converting table as well, because I have lots of metric screws o. Stock.



No problem to use metric screws in the engine build in imperial measure. Take the nearest in measure and replace with metric to example 1/4" bolt with M6 bolt.


----------



## deltatango (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Robert,
I wrote up a build of Mastiff on the Model Engine Maker forum:

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php?topic=6419.0

Most of the threads I changed to metric, along with some of the dimensions. I left the main design sizes as they were so numbers like 25.4 mm appeared a lot.

Regards, David


----------



## morane86 (Dec 17, 2018)

thank you all for the advice. I would build this engine again, with two carburetors , for me but not to offer. Too bad for the lost photos of Deltatango's work. Superb engine. Robert.


----------



## Swisswack (Dec 17, 2018)

deltatango said:


> Hi Robert,
> I wrote up a build of Mastiff on the Model Engine Maker forum:
> 
> http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php?topic=6419.0
> ...


Hi David, do you share the metric plans? I just bought the book from Robert. But I read that the drawings in the book are most pencil drawings.


----------



## deltatango (Dec 17, 2018)

morane86 said:


> thank you all for the advice. I would build this engine again, with two carburetors , for me but not to offer. Too bad for the lost photos of Deltatango's work. Superb engine. Robert.


The pictures are there now, I'm not sure why they weren't showing earlier. maybe OneDrive was being awkward.
David T


----------



## e.picler (Dec 18, 2018)

deltatango said:


> I wrote up a build of Mastiff on the Model Engine Maker forum:
> 
> http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php?topic=6419.0
> 
> ...



Hello David!
Are you going to make your revised plans available? I'm the one interested on that.
Tks,

Edi


----------



## deltatango (Dec 19, 2018)

OK folks, I'll give some thought to getting the drawings fit to share. It won't be this year - I'm now well into holiday mode and at the beach.
David


----------

